# Good deal?



## Maxs01b5 (Nov 24, 2009)

I know this is lacking a lot of info, but thought id get your guys input on it first. Looks like it has been sitting for awhile. i figure right off the bat it would need oil, sparks, fuel filter, battery belts might be shot, tires of course. what else is common fix on these jeeps? how much would i need to get her ready?

http://buffalo.craigslist.org/ctd/1733363163.html


----------



## JeepTJ (Nov 4, 2006)

Since it's from Buffalo, does it have the crap beat out of it with all the snow you get?

For service/repairs, how about new clutch if manual trans or new transmission if auto trans? Maybe new suspension pieces & bushings: balljoints, tierod ends, shocks, springs, etc? How is the strength of the engine? Does it have a D35 axle out back: They can be weak?

So many things can be worn out on an 18 year old Jeep with 80,000 miles, equipped with front & rear plows. You will want to inspect it carefully or plan on paying several $1000's to fix it up and pass inspection.

Fran


----------



## sjwrangler (Oct 5, 2009)

YJs rust near the frame and read shackles. Check there. The ad does not state 4 or 6 cylinder, auto or manual. The plows alone might be worth the price. Older YJs may need some TLC. but they are simple to repair if there are problems. Jeeps do plow very well, but they are not bulldozers. They are very manuverable. Good luck.


----------



## Tommy10plows (Jan 1, 2001)

For $2000 you couldn't buy the plow, lift and tires on it. This is an awesome plow machine set up.

You should buy it. If it were down here in Jersey I certainly would.

Lots of value here. If the frame is rusted, so what, get a stick welder and fix it.


----------

